# Anybody Fished The Spur Lately?



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

wanting to get one more trip in before calling it a year! considering going to the spur don't have time to make it to the rigs. however if the spur is dead i guess the is no other option. fishing from PCB. any info would be most appreciated!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think you could do very well trolling around the Wings and Squiggles right now out of PCB. There are usually some bigger wahoo in the mix and you could run into a late season billfish as well. Just find some structure or deep ledges/fathom lines to troll over if you want to target wahoo.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know one boat last week that raised a blue and a white at the Nipple. Along with a couple good wahoo and a yellowfin.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

spur was allegedly dead last weekend...I'd stay over there by squiggles/wings/Madison Swanson/Murray's Ridge area and troll contours in deep water. It's closer anyhow. 

If your going to go long, the tuna bite has been good at the rigs from what I hear.


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

THANKS GUYS! sure is helpful and i think the rigs are going to have to wait till next year would love to go just an undertaking for us plus if it turns sloppy it a looooong ride home!
Hate to see posting falling off this is my favorite time of year to fish! Guess everybody is changing gears?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Trailer your boat to Pensacola or Orange Beach for your rig trip. It's much faster that way than on the water, less fuel burn and then the distance to the rigs is way shorter than from PCB.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Spur Trip*

If the weather cooperates I will be at the spur or east of it wednesday.
Will post results.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

If there was going to be a window, today was it. Wish I could have made it out but I look forward to seeing what it was like out there. I have been free to fish for a bunch of weekends recently, including this upcoming weekend, but the forecast of 5-7' seas will keep my boat in the slip for yet another week.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

If I am reading the charts right the Spur area is still supporting good SST and salinity levels. maybe it can hold out a few more weeks for one last run!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I was out there Tuesday, not much life to speak of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

some nice photos from bigrick! sounds like a trailer and the rigs may be my move! and as far as weekend warriors like myself tough pickens!! hate to hear the spur is quiet still looks decent on Hilton last i looked?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

saw a charter boat come yesterday- Wednesday no marlin but they did have one yellowfin


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Spur Trip*

Fished it last wednesday. Sorry to be the bearer off negative news. I think the billfish are gone. We caught a 45 pound yellowfin which in open water only happens rarely!.
Tool up and get ready for next year!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bait*

Sorry I should have included the fact the bait is REAL scarce. That in itself backs up my other post!


----------

